# Multimedia processing



## vist (Sep 25, 2011)

I am going to install FreeBSD and use it as multimedia station. I will process video, graphics and sound.

Could you help me to find the instructions how to install all these elements? I don't know how to install video and audio drivers...


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2011)

The Handbook has it all, chapters on X and multimedia among others.


----------

